# Fishing Mission Beach????



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

G'day Guys,

We've got 2 - 3 weeks to spend around Mission Beach and intend to catch a fish or 3. Has anyone got any knowledge of fishing this place? First impressions it looks alright from clump point! Normally I google or search the forum for places we want to stop and fish at but haven't had much luck here. If all goes well Monday I'll test the new sounder and might be the first to put a trip report on here!


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

Just south of Mission Beach - on the coast east of Tully, north of Hinchinbrook channel - is the mouth of the Hull river. It was a nice spot I used to fish in my tinnie. It would still be a fishy and pretty spot..................BUT.

CROC territory all round that area.

When i first got there i used to throw the cast net on moonless nights at the mouth of the Tully river, just south of the hull river.

That was until I went to Wild World at Cairns and saw a 4+ metre reptile in a pen that had a map of the capture location on it. 200 metres from where I was throwing the net :shock: Neve used the net up that way again.

Don't forget the box jellies either, wouldn't want to tangle with one of them either.

Just don't go to the same launch spot twice. There might be a local waiting fro you.

Anyway, stay safe and enjoy yourselves, nice part of the country up there. ;-)


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 27, 2009)

I used to live in townsville but fish up as far as cairns(from the shore or a big boat) id be very wary about yakking around tully and hinchinbrook, you dont have to worry about sharks cause the crocs scare them away...... :lol: im serious tho. there are crocs everywere up there and it will be even worse given the warm weather and likely rain that would have stirred them all up. Having said that its great fishing up that way but dont forget you wont be the only predator on/in/around the water there.

p.s not sure how true it is but most of the locals would leave the motor of there boat in the down position as apparently the crocs worked out that they could swim/climb up the motors when they were fixed up and on an angle out of the water. not sure if they were just pulling my leg or not but never saw one motor sitting up ;-)


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

hi dan

im from innisfail and have a handfull of mates who i went to school with that live in mission beach, beautiful spot, allot of the time around boat ramps or mouths of rivers you will get a your share of flatties and the like, check out around the big jetty at clump where the ferry goes across to dunk, not bad fishing there, lots of bait around that jetty, you might be lucky enough to pick up a doggy mack or something given the right tides, just be careful for crocs, they are rancid up there, no shortage at all, AND worse then crocs is the box jellies, they are absolutely everywhere this time of year, so make sure u have some kind of wetsuit if u plan on getting wet

Cheers

Brock


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers Fellas,

Went out yesterday near Clump point but got choppy and caught a few small cod and I think a coupla red throats, came back in early feeling seedy. Have asked a few locals and have been told the crocs tend to keep to the creeks.....of course there is always the exception but I think these are just passing through to the next creek. Felt a bit safer when there was a diver out 150m from the shore by him self so thought he would get chomped first even though we were out a lot further than him.


----------

